# Clear up some Gourami confusion?



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been researching various Gourami species for some time now, and I'm a tad bit confused. 
As you all know I have a 29 gallon with 6 Dalmatian mollies, so I did research while keeping them fresh in mind... because there is no way I am getting rid of them. I'm looking for a sort of "centerpiece" fish.

While I was looking at Dwarf Goruamis at first, I've seen that there is a disease going around and that a good lot of those fish are infected. Plus, that species is aggressive by nature. I may get one to live solo in my 10gal, but he/she would never see my Mollies.

But... what about Honey Gouramis? Not Gold, but _Honey._ I've looked and looked. I've found conflicting reports. Some say they get along with Mollies, others don't recommend it. Though the advice tends to lean towards the positive note.

I want to be clear... Would a Honey Gourami be a good addition to a 29 gallon with Dalmatian Mollies and the Corydoras I plan to buy? [I hear they can be territorial to new fish; so I'd buy the Cories first.]
Or is it a perfect storm for disaster?

If it is a bad idea, I'll just stick with my Mollies and Cories- maybe get a Cremesicle Lyretail female to add the color I'm looking for.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had blue gouramis and gold gouramis with sailfin mollies before with no problem. I've never had a honey gourami before though.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

Hm. Looks like I could locally get a Gold one, as well. Hadn't seen that before.
You said "Sailfin" mollies. I hear they get up to 6", like the Gourami. Wouldn't my 3" Dalmatians be in a bit of trouble?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think they would get along. How big do dalmation mollies get? My gouramis were slower than my other fish. Make sure they have hiding places and they probably will be ok.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

Right now my guys are at 3", and I've read in places that they can get up to 4. I'm just a bit wary, although everything I'm reading about seems to say that they're compatable.

My tank is a bit sparse right now, but I plan to get another coral/driftwood arrangement soon, and maybe a second smaller one.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Never had any aggression issues with my Gouramis. They also stay at the water line so they never really interact with most fish. I have to admit though that my Gold ones seem to be a bit more active.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

So it seems worth the risk to try out a Gold once I get the new decor. Everything I'm reading - now that I'm searching specifically for them - is agreeing with you guys. Thank you! 
If anything, I can always take the fish back- I hate to do so, but I am more attached to Mollies than other fish species. They'd be my priority.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have 2 honeys in with Congo Tetras, Pearl Danios, and one lyretail molly. No nipping problems as far as I see. There is a LOT of fake plant cover though, and the gouramis mostly keep to themselves behind the plants.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been looking around more. I think I may get two Honeys and put them in my 29 gallon [once I get my 4 Cory Cats] and if they don't seem to get along, I'll put them in my 10 gallon.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> I've been looking around more. I think I may get two Honeys and put them in my 29 gallon [once I get my 4 Cory Cats] and if they don't seem to get along, I'll put them in my 10 gallon.


I would get more than 4 Cories. 6-8 would be just right for a 29.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

...I keep forgetting that 6-8 is fine. This must be the third time you told me, Ghost Knife. ^^;


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> ...I keep forgetting that 6-8 is fine. This must be the third time you told me, Ghost Knife. ^^;


I am just partial to Cories and they like to be in the largest shoal possible. As a matter of fact I have had four of my seven Emerald Cories since I started keeping fish again, which was in 2008.


----------

